# Spanish Mobile Phone Contracts



## acestarlad (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have just recently moved to Spain and trying to sort myself out with a Mobile phone.

I have to say that I find Spanish Mobile phone contracts to be somewhat confusing and I certainly don't have a degree in sand script interpretation!

I mean in the UK it is simple you pay so much a month and you get so many free minutes and so many free texts and possibly some free internet. But that doesn't appear to be the case here in Spain!

I can't work out for the life of me what exactly it is you get from a mobile phone contract, so I was wondering if anyone on here has a Spanish contract and if so what contract is it and what they pay and what exactly they get for their money?

Unfortunately my Spanish skills let me down on this one but it is a problem I am working on!

Thanks

Jason


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe ask in the shops - often they have english speakers who will go through the tarifs with you!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think it's any different from the UK, you can either do Pay as you Go (_tarjeta_), where you top up at an ATM or whatever when your credit runs out, or else you pay a monthly amount (_contrato_). If you opt for contrato, you get charged a minimum amount per month, payable by direct debit (the cheapest I could find is Orange Ardilla 6 at 6 euros a month) and if you use up more credit than that, you get charged extra directly from your bank account.


----------

